# Inspector Mafia (N1)



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2012)

Role PMs will be sent shortly.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 7, 2012)

*All role PMs sent. 24-48 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 10, 2012)

*Yiran is dead. Innocent*

*24 hours or whatever for lynches and stuffings.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

Whelp, time to pool our evidence.
I got Mafia for yiran, so that means I'm either insane or paranoid


----------



## Glace (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

I got Mafia for Mai, so I guess that would mean I'm insane or paranoid as well.


----------



## Light (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

Hrm, well. I told Dark Aura before the game I wanted to kill Glace if I was mafia and inspect myself otherwise, and then I got 2 reply PM's, the first of which saying Glace was innocent and the second of which saying I was innocent, so I'm not really sure what happened there. Maybe DA can explain this for us?


----------



## Light (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*



Glace said:


> I got Mafia for Mai, so I guess that would mean I'm insane or paranoid as well.


Interesting? Being wrong about the implications of your inspection seems to me more likely scum than town. Of course that evidence's far from solid.


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*



Light said:


> Hrm, well. I told Dark Aura before the game I wanted to kill Glace if I was mafia and inspect myself otherwise, and then I got 2 reply PM's, the first of which saying Glace was innocent and the second of which saying I was innocent, so I'm not really sure what happened there. Maybe DA can explain this for us?


That's odd. Well, if the Glace result is actually relevant, we have two inspections to go off of...? Lucky for us, I suppose--a bit unfair, though.

In any case, I inspected myself as innocent as well. Should we start making one of those chart... things of who all of us inspected? They're common in Dethy games.


----------



## Light (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

So are we going to *abstain* or what?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

Oh, I misread what you PMed me Light. I put Glace's name instead of yours. It was meant to be you in your inspection.

... yes, that means I just revealed Light as innocent, but whatever. That doesn't prove Glace's alignment though.

Now chat.


----------



## Light (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

*facepalm*


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

Well, that's...

...

... Let's *abstain,* I suppose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

*0kstain*


----------



## Glace (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

*Abstain*.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Inspector Mafia (D1)*

I should really stop replying in mafia games I'm hosting. It only makes me look stupid.

*No one dies

You know the drill*


----------

